# Kindletosis



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a disease. I call it Kindletosis (for no particular reason). I have a K1 and love it. K2 does not have enough to logically get me to upgrade to it. However, I have this "pull" towards K2 which is driving me nuts. I know there isn't enough good stuff in K2 for me to get it. But my mind can't shake this "pull". I think about it, I dream about it, but I know I shouldn't get it. I'm hoping this "pull" doesn't continue for the next 2 years until K3 arrives, or I will probably be completely insane by then. I think booze would help, but I don't drink. 

Steve


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I have a disease. I call it Kindletosis (for no particular reason). I have a K1 and love it. K2 does not have enough to logically get me to upgrade to it. However, I have this "pull" towards K2 which is driving me nuts. I know there isn't enough good stuff in K2 for me to get it. But my mind can't shake this "pull". I think about it, I dream about it, but I know I shouldn't get it. I'm hoping this "pull" doesn't continue for the next 2 years until K3 arrives, or I will probably be completely insane by then. I think booze would help, but I don't drink.
> 
> Steve


So happy to know what is wrong with me Steve! I have the same thing, our symptoms mirror each other. I have it so bad that I find myself watching the K 2 video 2 or 3 times a day. I don't drink either. Is there a Kindleologist in the house??


----------



## Xia (Nov 10, 2008)

We're here for you, bud!

I actually do feel a little bit like you do, tho not as bad. Yes - I do _want_ one. But - I don't _need_ one. If K2 had the folders I would have broken down and bought one. But I cannot justify buying it as it is (even though it does have a lot of new features that I covet!). I'll (probably) be happy w/my K1 until they come out w/the K3 or whatever that is better suited for my needs.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes, I can relate to that strange pull too. The only thing I covet about the K2 is the 16 shades of gray....because I have some technical acupressure books on my K1 and the illustrations would look much better. But I love the shape of the K1, the buttons, the silver scroll bar, and most of all the SD card. And my K1 is perfectly legible so I really can't justify replacing it right now. But I find myself compulsively reading all the K2 reviews. I have a feeling K3 will have a lot more memory so it would be logical for me to hold out until then. Ack! Will we all start counting down now until an announcement of K3 There is no end to this! Kindletosis may be a terminal condition.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> I think booze would help, but I don't drink.


If you start, we can get Bacardi Jim to talk to you about your drinking problem.

Also, have you tried Hari Krishna? (It's a muppet joke. I'm not knocking anyone's religion.)

Recognize the pull for what it is: evil spirits of consumerism gnawing away at your conscience. You know you don't need the new Kindle, but you're clearly going to have to do something to appease the spirits. I recommend, as form of sacrifice, getting a new and interesting book for your Kindle, then reading the spirits into oblivion. Christopher Moore's new book "Fool" is now available on Kindle, at more than the normal $9.99. Spending $15 on a Kindle book might make the spirits slink back the whence they came.

Also, Mark Twain once wrote an essay about dieting, and said that the only way to not be fixated on food is not to ignore it (and I'm not sure if he meant food or the fixation), but not to want it or not want to do it. To consciously think "I don't want that, and I don't need it." And eventually you'll stop thinking about whatever it is you're fixated on, and the rest of your brain will lose interest and move on to something else. I did that with shopping once for a month, and it is surprisingly helpful advice. At the end of about three days of actively working on it, I actually didn't want to shop anymore. It all went to crap the next month, but that's another post for a different forum.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Recognize the pull for what it is: evil spirits of consumerism gnawing away at your conscience. You know you don't need the new Kindle, but you're clearly going to have to do something to appease the spirits. I recommend, as form of sacrifice, getting a new and interesting book for your Kindle, then reading the spirits into oblivion. Christopher Moore's new book "Fool" is now available on Kindle, at more than the normal $9.99. Spending $15 on a Kindle book might make the spirits slink back the whence they came.


Robin, that sounds like such good advice that I am now contemplating buying a new skin for my K1 and possibly another Oberon cover as well. That should not only appease the evil spirit of consumerism but also strengthen my commitment to keep my dear K1 (on the principle that I now have too much invested in her to abandon her). Thank you so much. I feel better already. Whew.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

rofl, glad I could help.


----------



## KindleKid (Feb 11, 2009)

I went through the same thing, but finally broke down and just ordered a K2. I will sell me K1 on ebay or something to make up some of the cost. I like having the latest and greatest of everything.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

Add me to the group!  I keep watching the video and almost got out of bed last night about 11:45 to order so that I could be at the front of the line.  I love my big buttons on my K1 because it makes it easy to read in all sorts of positions and I can really snug down and get comfy.  I also love my SD card and the fact my K1 feels like a book.  So why can't I ignore the K2?  I guess the text to voice function has me intrigued - could use it to hear pronunciations of unfamiliar words.  Also, I'm worried that Amazon won't update our software anymore.  Which really doesn't make sense, I guess.  I have a 1st gen iPhone and always get updates.  Granted, there are parts of the update that don't work for me, but not enough to really notice.  Can't Amazon do the same for us?  I sure hope so.....


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Robin I love your advice. I am trying that with my bacon cheeseburger and fries fixation. The probelm is I keep dreaming of thee damn things. 

Granted, it is a cheaper problem then those of you dreaming of a K2 but it is worse for my waist line. (sigh)

The K2 does look pretty and I do like having the latest and greatest. Then I look at the current economy and go "Yeah that pull for the latest and greatest really helped us all didn't it?" I figure that the current economic times serves as a good reminder that I have what I need, actually a decent amount more then I need, and that I don't want to have a ton of credit card debt, so I am not upgrading Tavar.

I am upgrading my IPod. I have had it for four years and it is down to four hours of battery life.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

My name is Theresa and I have Kindletosis!    At first didn't care. Then someone showed the screens side by side and the crisp picture is calling too me. If I had only waited 3 more weeks before ordering I would be getting K2   but then again. I would not be enjoying In Her Name with Mike Hicks. It's been a real treat being a part of his book Klub. I love the Oberon cover I own. I had bought a new purse for it (of course the K2 would fit better    oooops). 

I've decided with no SD slot that I will wait until k3 and see if they finally add it. As long as I quite looking at the photos my screen is easy to read and looks clear enough for me.... Just gotta stay away from those pics LOL....Not to mention I may be out of a job at the end of the month so that helps. So after back and forth for several days (ok since Monday) I've decided to wait for K3.

theresam

Oh the Muppet's....I love them. I should go get some of the DVDs so my child can grow up with the Muppet's!!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

stevene9,

Admitting you have a problem is step one to the solution.

"To consciously think "I don't want that, and I don't need it."  And eventually you'll stop thinking about whatever it is you're fixated on, and the rest of your brain will lose interest and move on to something else."

Or, you can find a tune you like and get it into your head to where it won't go away ... that works ... but then you have another problem.  

How about ... breathe in through your nose ... and out through your mouth ... slowly ... and repeat ... good ... good ... and again ...


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Add me too. I don't need a new one. I love the one I have and it works perfectly. The 16 shades of gray would be nice to see and the longer battery life is nice, but I just got mine in December and it works fine. Still, the new shiny is calling my name.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Xia said:


> Yes - I do _want_ one. But - I don't _need_ one. If K2 had the folders I would have broken down and bought one. But I cannot justify buying it as it is (even though it does have a lot of new features that I covet!). I'll (probably) be happy w/my K1 until they come out w/the K3 or whatever that is better suited for my needs.


Boy does that EXACTLY sum up my feelings. I want one but I don't need one. I really wanted folders. Everyone has different things that are important to them, and folders is very important to me.

Steve


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't use SD cards, that doesn't bother me and I love the text to voice feature, and 1500 books. I need to keep my butt away from the K 2 video, K 2 threads and let it go. I am going to try to have enough will power to get some feedback from Harvey, Leslie and others and after then I don't know what will happen. My K 1 is only 4 months old but I so want a K 2. I could have 2 or I could sale K 1.

I wonder if the longer you wait to sale your K1 if it will be more difficult, any thoughts on that?


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I don't use SD cards, that doesn't bother me and I love the text to voice feature, and 1500 books. I need to keep my butt away from the K 2 video, K 2 threads and let it go. I am going to try to have enough will power to get some feedback from Harvey, Leslie and others and after then I don't know what will happen. My K 1 is only 4 months old but I so want a K 2. I could have 2 or I could sale K 1.
> 
> I wonder if the longer you wait to sale your K1 if it will be more difficult, any thoughts on that?


You know.....it is possible that folks will get their new K2s and decide they prefer their old ones after all! I'm just saying.....they might decide the new buttons suck, or the flat shape is harder to hold. And then there might be a run on used K1s with everyone trying to find one. I think you should wait and see what happens. Maybe your K1 will actually increase in value once the initial K2 euphoria is past.


----------



## LyndaC (Nov 5, 2008)

I HAVE IT BAAAD!  I have even gone so far as to order K2, a new cover and skin. I keep thinking that if someone finds a cure I can cancel the order before ship date. I have canceled all my movie stations from cable - stopped buying fancy coffees - and by ordering with my Amazon credit card I get more points for free books.  Please - someone help!  I also don't drink, have to remain gluten free so comfort carbs don't work. What's a girl to do?  

Lynda C


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ditto for me.....I feel the pull somewhat too. I think it's natural to feel that when something you love comes out with a newer version. You always want to have something that's great be even better! Although I haven't convinced myself that the K2 is better. I use my SD card for music and love it. I store different types of music on different SD cards so I can put in what I want to listen to at that moment. With no SD card I wouldn't have that option. Yes, I have an mp3 player that I love also, but having one less item to carry around or be attached to is great. The only thing that really tempts me about the K2 is the text to voice feature, for when I'm on the treadmill. That would be awesome! But since we don't know if my husband is going to survive the next round of layoffs, there will be no K2 for me now. I'll be interested to hear the reviews of K2 after everyone gets them. 

I decided to buy my kindle a new skin that I've been admiring....the tropics!!  That is my way of staying excited about it and solidify my committment to my current kindle.

Linda...I wondered about that too. Since I'd have to sell my current kindle in order to afford the new one, by the time I got around to selling it I wondered what it would be worth. I think the longer you wait to sell, the less you will get out of it as people will already have theirs already or they will want a K2. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Some people might decide that they prefer K1 and will try and buy used ones. Sony saw a decent number of 505 users return their 700 because they didn't like them as much. I have no idea what the number is, I am basing this off of the comments on the 700 boards.

Edited to fix the Sony 700 number.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered the K 2 on Monday morning and cancelled my order Monday afternoon. I have had a new Oberon cover and a new skin for less than 2 weeks. I had saved my $ and paid cash for them but if I get a K2 I would not be able to recoup that $. I put $400 in savings every month and have even thought about using that money to buy me a K 2. We should have some feedback from the guys here before March 1st. I believe Leslie said she had a ship date of around 02/24/09.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> Ditto for me.....I feel the pull somewhat too. I think it's natural to feel that when something you love comes out with a newer version. You always want to have something that's great be even better! Although I haven't convinced myself that the K2 is better. I use my SD card for music and love it. I store different types of music on different SD cards so I can put in what I want to listen to at that moment. With no SD card I wouldn't have that option. Yes, I have an mp3 player that I love also, but having one less item to carry around or be attached to is great. The only thing that really tempts me about the K2 is the text to voice feature, for when I'm on the treadmill. That would be awesome! But since we don't know if my husband is going to survive the next round of layoffs, there will be no K2 for me now. I'll be interested to hear the reviews of K2 after everyone gets them.
> 
> I decided to buy my kindle a new skin that I've been admiring....the tropics!! That is my way of staying excited about it and solidify my committment to my current kindle.
> 
> Linda...I wondered about that too. Since I'd have to sell my current kindle in order to afford the new one, by the time I got around to selling it I wondered what it would be worth. I think the longer you wait to sell, the less you will get out of it as people will already have theirs already or they will want a K2. Just my 2 cents.


I thought the same thing, even some of the ones sold here in the last couple of days they lowered the price to $260 with free cover, SD cards, skins, books. We could keep K 1 or give it to a family member.

How difficult is it to get music on your Kindle? I have an iPod and often listen to classical or easy listening music when reading. I have tons of CD's on my computer.


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Some people might decide that they prefer K1 and will try and buy used ones. Sony saw a decent number of 505 users return their 705 because they didn't like them as much. I have no idea what the number is, I am basing this off of the comments on the 705 boards.


It's a PRS-700 not 705 and yes most Sony users prefer their PRS-505, the few that upgraded to PRS-700 hated it and returned it. Of couse the PRS-700 has a new market of users that has only owned the 700, so they won't believe that some of us prefer the 505 since they've never own one. But the Sony situation is different, the PRS-505 is not an old version of the PRS-700, even though the 700 is touchscreen and comes with a lot of bell and whistles. Sony sends the same updates to both the PRS-505 and 700. Also Sony sells both versions in their stores. Also the Sony PRS-505 is international and sells all over Europe, while you can only get the 700 in the US. Amazon no longer sells new Kindle 1 and that's a huge difference. Sony 505 owners don't think of the 700 as the new version but the touchscreen version, since both are fully supported and you can choose to buy either one!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I ordered K2. I keep having buyer's remorse, then I come online and get jazzed again. I figure I have at least 10 days to cancel my order.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I promised my wife that I wouldn't get K2, but the pull, the pull. She doesn't understand. She loves her K1, but to her it is simply a utilitarian tool to make reading easier. I don't think she would be interested in K2,K3, K25. She'll keep her K1 forever. Me on the other hand, the pull, oh the pull!

Steve


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

There's no pull.  You don't feel a pull.  You don't want to feel a pull.  There is no pull.  Look deep into the screen.

Now, reach for your check book and a pen....


Make the check out to


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

durphy said:


> I ordered K2. I keep having buyer's remorse, then I come online and get jazzed again. I figure I have at least 10 days to cancel my order.


Okay, I ordered also and I am excited! This is the only thing I splurge on so I deserve it.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> There's no pull. You don't feel a pull. You don't want to feel a pull. There is no pull. Look deep into the screen.
> 
> Now, reach for your check book and a pen....
> 
> Make the check out to


Yes master....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a delivery date of Feb 25. You may not see me until the 26th, but I assure you, I'll give a full review.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Okay, I ordered also and I am excited! This is the only thing I splurge on so I deserve it.


WOOHOO! Go Linda! Anyone else ready to walk on the wild side


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Okay, I ordered also and I am excited! This is the only thing I splurge on so I deserve it.


What is your delivery date? You didn't get your order in by the deadline to jump to the front of the line so I am curious how much of a difference there is in shipping dates.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Yes master....


ah! my evil plan is working!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> What is your delivery date? You didn't get your order in by the deadline to jump to the front of the line so I am curious how much of a difference there is in shipping dates.


March 4th, with my order Monday it was Feb 24 so not much difference.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope not bad at all.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Did you do free shipping?

I was testing a theory and cancelled and re-ordered and I still have a delivery date of Feb 25th (Next Day shipping - I'll pay $3.99 for it with Prime)


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Did you do free shipping?
> 
> I was testing a theory and cancelled and re-ordered and I still have a delivery date of Feb 25th (Next Day shipping - I'll pay $3.99 for it with Prime)


I have Prime so I used free shipping.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I feel the pull too... but when i consider how much i have spent already on my Klassic Kindle, just can't justify upgrading... I think i will just buy another cover instead.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I have Prime so I used free shipping.


Ready to cancel yet?

Sorry I could not resist.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

I think I might be immune to Kindletosis. I'm incredibly happy with my first generation Kindle and cannot imagine upgrading it. 

Do you guys want to take some blood samples to see if something in there can be used as a vaccine?


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I think I might be immune to Kindletosis. I'm incredibly happy with my first generation Kindle and cannot imagine upgrading it.
> 
> Do you guys want to take some blood samples to see if something in there can be used as a vaccine?


yes please... give us your blood for a vaccine...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

"Kindletosis"? Does your Kindle have bad breath?


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> "Kindletosis"? Does your Kindle have bad breath?


Does K2 needs a slot for a tic tac?


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I have the Kindletosis, too. I have it bad, man. I keep going back and forth, back and forth. I just can't justify it, though. Boy do I want it. I don't feel so good .


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

sebat said:


> Does K2 needs a slot for a tic tac?


Wouldn't that be larger then the SD card slot they got rid of to make K2 more slim?


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

If it weren't for the 16 shades of grey, I wouldn't even be tempted!  The other features are 'nice' but my hobby is photography and I just don't like the dotty images that pass for photos with my subscriptions to NYTimes Latest and in my books that have photos.  

  Having that quite decent digital voice continue to read a book or an article to my while I'm cooking or washing dishes or just cleaning up - that's tempting.  TV doesn't do it.  But this is a feature I still can do without of course.  

  So, I stay with the K1 and enjoy it as I did before, but the 16-shades of gray, it's still a pull !  but not as much when I lose the SD card slot which helps with organizing documents...


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> "Kindletosis"? Does your Kindle have bad breath?


The pull, oh the pull.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

The 16 shades of grey tempted me a little...until I realized that nothing I've read has had illustrations that I cared about.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

I succumbed to Kindletosis before I was even aware that I had it.  And now I'm Kindlecapitated, I guess.  Gosh, it's going to be a long 2 weeks.

BTW...I don't want to draw anyone away from these boards or violate a board policy (and am offering this as a sincere suggestion to help those in this thread succumbing to Kindletosis), but if you are REALLY interested in off-loading a K1, I found Craigslist to be great.

This board is wonderful, but it's full of equally-energized and informed Kindle-users.  Therefore, you're seeing lower sale prices on Kindles, because a lot of people are hankering for the K2, or already have an order in with Amazon.  Other sites are full of newbies who might not care about the K2 and would have a spectacularly long wait to get one.  I sold mine, with an M-Edge case for $325 in less than 2 hours.  Another tip for those that have a lot of third-party accessories...you might package your kindle with one accessory, then think of selling the others ala-carte.  Take it or leave it...


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Don't look here to help you with your resolve. They had me at 'text-to-speech'.  I may not use it much, but I like the option.  My new Kindle will be reading to me while I'm in the tub.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Wannabe said:


> I have the Kindletosis, too. I have it bad, man. I keep going back and forth, back and forth. I just can't justify it, though. Boy do I want it. I don't feel so good .


I got it...just not crazy about the name of the disease. 

I've decided to wait for user reviews. I don't think DH would allow me to replace mine with letting him trade up, too.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

sebat said:


> I got it...just not crazy about the name of the disease.


I started this thread and didn't like the name either, but I couldn't think of anything else that wasn't taken in previous threads.

Steve


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I started this thread and didn't like the name either, but I couldn't think of anything else that wasn't taken in previous threads.
> 
> Steve


I think it is a perfect name Kindlosis or Kindlitis, both spoofs of medical conditions.


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

sebat said:


> I got it...just not crazy about the name of the disease.


Well....it IS a disease and diseases aren't pretty.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

I am going to throw in some advice to chew over for all of you with Kindledosis, or whatever you are calling it today    It was mentioned earlier on in this thread and I happen to agree with it:

Has anyone considered that K2 will come out and not be the "greatest" and then everyone will be experiencing buyers remorse and go looking for K1's again?  K1's COULD turn into the "must have" item and be super hard to find thanks to the fact that they are no longer available with Amazon....

Just a thought.  I sure don't want the Kindledosis to cause alcoholism  

(By the way, I have only had my Sookie for 1 1/2 weeks and I adore her.  K2 just doesn't have enough features to sway me from my adoration of my "slightly used, eBay K1".  I am staying with my long awaited Sookie!!)


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I think it is a perfect name Kindlosis or Kindlitis, both spoofs of medical conditions.


As a physician....my vote for the name would be "Kindleophilia"


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> As a physician....my vote for the name would be "Kindleophilia"


Didn't think of that one Doc!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I subconsciously ordered my new Oberon cover at the end of January. . . when I already knew there was a press conference scheduled that would probably announce a 2nd generation. . . so that I would be less tempted to order one if I liked it.  And I DO like it. . . .if I didn't have a Kindle I'd so be jumping on this bandwagon. . .heck, I'd be the drum major.  But my K1 is working great, I love my Oberon cover, and, while the clarity of 16 shades is very tempting, I can resist.

Besides, if I ordered it, that would just give DH an excuse to buy more tools. . . . 

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I ordered my brother a Kindle for Christmas on November 27 (I think).  It came the middle of December despite having a shipping estimate of Feb-Mar.  I think he might have had one of the last K1s shipped, if KBoards is any indicator.

I asked him if he wished he had received a K2--he said, and I quote
"There is nothing that I could read with the Kindle 2.0 that I can't read with my Kindle 1.0"

Wise words.  (I too have a pull but know there's no way, so I'm glad to find ways to ignore it.)

Betsy


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

KindleKay said:


> I am going to throw in some advice to chew over for all of you with Kindledosis, or whatever you are calling it today  It was mentioned earlier on in this thread and I happen to agree with it:
> 
> Has anyone considered that K2 will come out and not be the "greatest" and then everyone will be experiencing buyers remorse and go looking for K1's again? K1's COULD turn into the "must have" item and be super hard to find thanks to the fact that they are no longer available with Amazon....
> 
> ...


One of the reasons I am not selling my K1 until after I get my K2. There is a good possibility I won't be selling K1 at all. He is well dressed. He has a SD card with all my books loaded. I think K1 will get along with K2 in the same house.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I was holding my K1 today, no cover, no skins - I love the feel of it in my hand.  I love the long page turn buttons.  I'm not sure the K2 will be as fun to hold and as easy to turn the pages.  At least for me.  I'll get to try out Mr. KM's K2, but I really think I'll prefer my K1. 

I can't wait to hear what everyone thinks of the K2.  Yeah, the new features will be cool but will it disappear like the K1 does when I'm reading a book?  That's the most important feature for me.

And honestly, I couldn't afford a K2 for me right now.  Maybe in a year and then I'll get the K3!  But I'm really waiting for the K9.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> I think I might be immune to Kindletosis. I'm incredibly happy with my first generation Kindle and cannot imagine upgrading it.
> 
> Do you guys want to take some blood samples to see if something in there can be used as a vaccine?


I'm like you. We can donate our blood for a vaccine if you want?I am happy with Phoebe no need for a K2 (not that I can even USE the K2...).

BUT if amazon fixes the K2 and makes the K3 into something I could use well...I might need that vaccine LOL..


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Besides, if I ordered it, that would just give DH an excuse to buy more tools. . . .
> 
> Ann


If he is like most of us, he really doesn't need an excuse.
You might think of it as a new pair of shoes or a purse, sometimes you just have to get new.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

stevene9 said:


> I have a disease. I call it Kindletosis (for no particular reason). I have a K1 and love it. K2 does not have enough to logically get me to upgrade to it. However, I have this "pull" towards K2 which is driving me nuts. I know there isn't enough good stuff in K2 for me to get it. But my mind can't shake this "pull". I think about it, I dream about it, but I know I shouldn't get it. I'm hoping this "pull" doesn't continue for the next 2 years until K3 arrives, or I will probably be completely insane by then. I think booze would help, but I don't drink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the only cure for this condition is getting the K2. This forum will only provide you with temporary relief for your "suffering".


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah, glad I found this thread!

I, too, have been feeling THE PULL like many of you here.  Then I saw that blasted comparison photo of the two Kindles side-by-side. That's when I first felt the tug of THE PULL.

The *only* reason I'm tempted is because of due to the great new crispness of the text & illustrations on K2.  I also like the fact the new dictionary lookup and menu options.  All the other stuff is   to me.

I stare at my current screen and think "it's great" then I look at the K2 and go "Oooohhhh".  Lucky me, I can't afford one now, as in "this moment".  Could depending on the tax man.

I will, with others, be waiting with anticipation until the new ones arrive & people come up for air to give their reviews.

Marci


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

I've now convinced myself that the K2 isn't THAT much better than the K1. Sure it's pretty, and the 16 shades of gray are really nice (but I don't look at pictures on my Kindle anyway). I also like the feature that reads to you (but the voice could use some improvement). I keep thinking that the next version will be even better. I can't afford to update each time a new one comes out, so I'll wait until one comes that really blows me away and get that one (or until my K1 dies, whichever comes first). Until then, K1 serves my purposes quite nicely.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh no, I have the disease too! I hope this doesn't mean.I have to go to KKK meetings three times a week!

Edit:  O-o-p's.  I meant to type KK meetings (as in AA meetings).


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

*IF* we got whispernet in Mexico - I might consider a K2 for my DH to read newspapers. It in actuality would pay for itself shortly, but I would rather get him an affordable K1. English language newspapers here are out of sight. USA Today has gone up to $7, New York Times is now $13, an issue. He does not read books - unless it is the yearly Almanac


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Anju, NY Times is $13 a month, not an issue.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

DD said:


> Oh no, I have the disease too! I hope this doesn't mean.I have to go to KKK meetings three times a week!


ohhhh....that was unfortunate!!!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Anju, NY Times is $13 a month, not an issue.


No, that is what they're charging her per issue in Mexico. Yikes.

I keep hearing rumors on international use. Hopefully it will come to Mexico soon.


----------



## Anju   (Nov 8, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> Anju, NY Times is $13 a month, not an issue.


In *MEXICO* it is $13 an ISSUE! ARGHHH It used to be $7 and Sunday was $13, I have no idea what Sunday's is now. We are lucky to get English language newspapers here, but they do cost


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Chad Winters said:


> ohhhh....that was unfortunate!!!


Not sure what you mean, Chad.

See my edited post above.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

> No, that is what they're charging her per issue in Mexico. Yikes.


Damn.

If you have a Kindle you can download the NY Times through the USB port for $13 a month. Talk about a massive savings.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I gave in at the last minute before the deadline and my new K2 should be here February 25th.  I had mixed feelings before ordering the first one and they are mixed now too.  But Amazon has such a good return policy that if it comes and I hate it - back it goes.
Resistance is futile...
Andra


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

DD said:


> Not sure what you mean, Chad.
> 
> See my edited post above.


ohh...before the edit it was unfortunate


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

This is bad. I thought "the pull" was getting better, but every time I come to Kindleboards and read all the happiness around it, the pull starts getting harder and harder. I am not going to buy a K2; I am not going to buy a K2; I am not going to buy a K2. The only hope I may have to shake this is not to come on these boards for a while. "The pull" is killing me.

Steve


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Steve: It is easier to enjoy all the excitement when you have the toy everyone is excited about, isn't it? 

Maybe we should start a K1 Support Group to help fight the pull.


----------



## cheeki (Nov 29, 2008)

I get it.... I ordered the k2 on Monday and then I cancelled it.  I've only had my k1 for a little over 3 months.  I have an oberon tree of life cover and a m-edge..... car charger etc.  The k2 pull is still there... but, I have decided that I will stay with k1.  Here's my logic.  I have an iphone.... I didn't just go and buy the 3G when it came out because there is nothing wrong with my phone and I love it.... There is nothing wrong with my k1.  I love it.... just because there is a new kindle... doesn't mean I have to have it.... WELL, THAT IS WHAT I KEEP TELLING MYSELF.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> The 16 shades of grey tempted me a little...until I realized that nothing I've read has had illustrations that I cared about.


I feel the same way... if anything has impressed me, it has been the difference between 4 and 16 grey scale, BUT like you say, the books I read just have text and I have no desire to use my Kindle as a photo album!


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Tyrella has been so good to me that I will not give her up until she goes toes up, and I bury her in the back yard with a proper service....  Then I will get whatever version of Kindle is available at that time.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

The pull, oh the pull!!!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm gonna say it...

Drink the cool aid Steve.  Go clicky clicky.....  Join us.  We have jackets for the club LOL.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I felt the pull for 30 seconds, when Jeff Bezos said that K2 was here. Then I saw the features and went "Eh, not a big deal" and decided to keep Tavar. Right now I am thinking of how long I should wait before buying a back up K1. I figure as the K2's arrive, the K1's will continue to drop in price and I can pick up a back up for under $100. I might be dreaming about that, who knows.

pool does not equal pull.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Good idea Prof! I'd love for my sister to have one so I think instead of getting the k2 for myself I'll keep watching for the k1's to go way down in price  

Though I really like that 16 shades of gray myself but when I'm reading on mine I don't notice since the other is not right next to me!

theresam


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

My K1 will become my backup in 2 years when I buy the K3, which will have folders. Unless, of course, I'm driven completely insane before then - the pull, oh the pull.

Steve


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> I felt the pool for 30 seconds, when Jeff Bezos said that K2 was here. Then I saw the features and went "Eh, not a big deal" and decided to keep Tavar. Right now I am thinking of how long I should wait before buying a back up K1. I figure as the K2's arrive, the K1's will continue to drop in price and I can pick up a back up for under $100. I might be dreaming about that, who knows.


I was fortunate to sale my K 1 in less than 6 hours but I think you will see the price drop. We have some in BST or Barter that have been there 3 or 4 days that are already dropping. What a great deal that will be for someone!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

THey are dropping into the $225 range on Ebay. When K2's start arriving and more people start selling their K1's that price will drop further. I am sorry to the folks who are selling their K1's but I am going to wait a bit and pick up a used one at a much lower price.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Agreed - don't want to spend too much on DHs kindle just to read the paper


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> THey are dropping into the $225 range on Ebay. When K2's start arriving and more people start selling their K1's that price will drop further. I am sorry to the folks who are selling their K1's but I am going to wait a bit and pick up a used one at a much lower price.


Makes perfect sense to me. You may want to check Craig's List also, I had mine posted here and there.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Anju said:


> Agreed - don't want to spend too much on DHs kindle just to read the paper


Given how much the paper is where you live, I would think it would pay off the Kindle in a month. $13 a day for the Times? Damn. One days paper is the cost of a monthly subscription on the Kindle. After that, you are saving the cost of a Kindle each month.

Now that is what I call a big up front purchase that saves you a decent amount of cash over time.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote from: ProfCrash on Today at 11:02:54 AMTHey are dropping into the $225 range on Ebay. When K2's start arriving and more people start selling their K1's that price will drop further. I am sorry to the folks who are selling their K1's but I am going to wait a bit and pick up a used one at a much lower price.

Well, if they're dropping that low, I will give mine to my neice with one M-edge cover and sell off my other covers and Waterfield bag separately. Does anyone think if we wait until, say, June the prices for used K1's will go up?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

DD said:


> Well, if they're dropping that low, I will give mine to my neice with one M-edge cover and sell off my other covers and Waterfield bag separately. Does anyone think if we wait until, say, June the prices for used K1's will go up?


DD: You can quote someone by clicking on the quote button in the upper right hand corner of the post.

I seriously doubt that K1's will go up in price. The people who are going to be buying them are going to be folks looking for a good deal, people who think spending $360 is silly, and current K1 users who really like the K1 and don't want to move to a K2. Buying a used Kindle in June means that you are likely to get a KIndle with no warranty or very limited warranty. As you get closer to 2010 you know that people will be anticipating a release of K3 since most electronics are updated on a yearly cycle which is going to further decrease the value of K1.

This is my lame attempt at predicting future behavior. I know that the longer I wait, the lower I expect the price to be.

Truth be told, I will probably wait until something happens to Tavar. If he breaks while in warrranty, I will take what Amazon sends me. If he breaks out of warranty I will probably update to the latest and greatest. I would like to have a back up K1 but it seems to me to be a silly way to spend money right now. I have a wedding to plan for and pay for.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Does anyone think if we wait until, say, June the prices for used K1's will go up?


I've wondered that too. I'm attempting to convince my mom to buy one (dad says that if she does, I am totally out of the will this time. He is REALLY irritated that I got her an ipod and now she's run amok on iTunes.), but I think there's going to be a very narrow window during which to get one.

I'm thinking for the next couple of weeks, prices on the K1 will drop. I think they'll drop until the K2 has been out about a month, and then they'll start to climb back up. But unless the K2 is just really really terrible (and chances are good that it won't be), I don't think it will come all the way back up to the amazon original price.

I'm probably wrong. I've never, not one time, made a sensible investment, or bought when the market was right. But, I'm hoping that K1 prices drop to about $100, b/c that's the point where I'd just break and buy and for her myself.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I had not thought about that Robin. If the K2 is not well received then the prices will go back up. 

Robin, you can tell your Dad that your Mom can share an account with you so she will have all of your books. That should decrease her running amok. Unless you have books you don't want your Mom to know that you are reading.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I'm hoping that K1 prices drop to about $100, b/c that's the point where I'd just break and buy and for her myself.


I don't think it will hit that price point until the K3 is announced. At prices so low I think many people will just keep K1 as a backup.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> I don't think it will hit that price point until the K3 is announced. At prices so low I think many people will just keep K1 as a backup.


Maybe, I am not sure. If you are someone who has a K2 and a K1 and you need the money to help pay for the K2, you might let it go for that low. I would be surprised if it gets down that low, but who knows. Once they are out of warranty there is no reason for them to stay above the replacement cost for user error, which seems to be $180.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> DD: You can quote someone by clicking on the quote button in the upper right hand corner of the post.
> 
> I seriously doubt that K1's will go up in price. The people who are going to be buying them are going to be folks looking for a good deal, people who think spending $360 is silly, and current K1 users who really like the K1 and don't want to move to a K2. Buying a used Kindle in June means that you are likely to get a KIndle with no warranty or very limited warranty. As you get closer to 2010 you know that people will be anticipating a release of K3 since most electronics are updated on a yearly cycle which is going to further decrease the value of K1.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Prof. After all my angst before ordering K2, and after reading more comments from K1 Keepers, I'm now seriously thinking of cancelling the order and go with my first instinct to wait to see the reviews or wait for K3. Not a big deal to wait a few more weeks. After all I have my KayKay here.

(I sent my post from my Blackberry and it doesn't have the quote feature available so I improvised.)


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Robin, you can tell your Dad that your Mom can share an account with you so she will have all of your books.


What a hellish idea that is. lol, but I understand that you mean well. Crap, if Mom had access to my account, she'd have the ability to charge all of her books on _my_ credit card. That's not good. I mean, in just under a week, she's ran up $20 on iTunes. My brother thinks that my mom has been taken over by pod people.

Additionally, I read a lot of vampire novels, and she's not really interested in those. And she doesn't like Douglas Adams. Or Jasper Fforde. And, to be fair, she loves Carl Hiaasen, and I think he's a jaded hack at best.

I don't actually live in the same state with my parents, but I live close enough that i see them often enough to realize there must be lead in the water at their house.

Access to my credit card? Yikes.


----------



## jmeaders (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't like the idea of someone knowing what I'm reading.  Creepy.  Not that I read a bunch of trash or anything, just that it really isn't anyone's business what I'm reading.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

jmeaders said:


> I don't like the idea of someone knowing what I'm reading. Creepy. Not that I read a bunch of trash or anything, just that it really isn't anyone's business what I'm reading.


Sounds like your not married. 

Steve


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Sounds like your not married.
> 
> Steve


LMAO


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> What a hellish idea that is. lol, but I understand that you mean well. Crap, if Mom had access to my account, she'd have the ability to charge all of her books on _my_ credit card. That's not good. I mean, in just under a week, she's ran up $20 on iTunes. My brother thinks that my mom has been taken over by pod people.
> 
> Additionally, I read a lot of vampire novels, and she's not really interested in those. And she doesn't like Douglas Adams. Or Jasper Fforde. And, to be fair, she loves Carl Hiaasen, and I think he's a jaded hack at best.
> 
> ...


LOL. That is why I tossed in that line about not wanting to share certain things with your Mom. I would have no problem sharing my account with my parents. I don't think they would be interested in many of the books I have on it, but who knows. My Dad will read pretty much anything.

I do have a few books that I would blush at if he opened them but then I remind myself that I am a grown adult and it is fine if I want to read some smut from time to time.



stevene9 said:


> Sounds like your not married.
> 
> Steve


hehehehe Might it be because the Kindle is an electric device some of us think of the books as something akin to email or personal documents?



 DD said:


> Thanks, Prof. After all my angst before ordering K2, and after reading more comments from K1 Keepers, I'm now seriously thinking of cancelling the order and go with my first instinct to wait to see the reviews or wait for K3. Not a big deal to wait a few more weeks. After all I have my KayKay here.
> 
> (I sent my post from my Blackberry and it doesn't have the quote feature available so I improvised.)


Gotcha. I saw you more hand typing them and I know some folks don't know about the quote button.

Why are you thinking about canceling the order? Just curious. Promise. Really


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Well I caved today and ordered it so now I have to hope that it comes Wed the 25th early and it is a nice day so hubby is shooting and not home when it comes - only because I don't want to hear "I don't know *why* you needed it-you have a perfectly good Kindle already" He isn't a reader, doesn't love techy things so no way is he going to understand it. But I thought long and hard about it and the cost of the K2 is less than half what he spends for each shoot he goes to (he is a competitive shooter btw) and I don't even go on those  AND sorry to say he is oblivious and won't even realize I have a new K2 if he doesn't see it come in  Plus I have never ever said to him you don't need that new shotgun because you have a perfectly good one already  And I've never questioned the cost or need for the shooting lessons he still takes even though he is in the Master Class....

now doesn't that sound reasonable to all of you?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash, I was thinking I could get what the K1's were selling for immediately after the unveiling of K2. In the back of my mind I thought if I absolutely hated K2, I would just keep K1 and sell K2 at a slight loss. But when I saw the going price for K1 drop so drastically I started to think what if K2 gets horrible reviews and its re-sale price drops in the same way. I would keep K1 (not such a bad thing) but take a huge loss on K2. So I figured what's the harm in waiting a few weeks for the reviews to make sure the K2 is what I want. Not that I believe everything I read in reviews but they are a pretty good indicator. So I very well could be pushing the buy button sometime in March or I could be waiting for K3 but for now I'm in a holding pattern. Am I making any sense? Well, I'm going to go read for a while. My brain hurts.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Rho, without doubt, you are a woman after my own heart and very reasonable!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

DD said:


> ProfCrash, I was thinking I could get what the K1's were selling for immediately after the unveiling of K2. In the back of my mind I thought if I absolutely hated K2, I would just keep K1 and sell K2 at a slight loss.


Why not order the K2 and if you don't like it, return it within the required return period.

Steve


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

rho said:


> I don't want to hear "I don't know *why* you needed it-you have a perfectly good Kindle already"


It seems right to me. You have a perfectly good Kindle, why are you wasting your money on another toy.  

Steve


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

rho said:


> now doesn't that sound reasonable to all of you?


You don't live in Arkansas, do you? I need to keep my wife away from you.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

stevene9 said:


> It seems right to me. You have a perfectly good Kindle, why are you wasting your money on another toy.
> 
> Steve


yeah yeah you men all have to stick together  But remember he wouldn't have bought the first Kindle either -- and at Christmas I made him open his present early and his biggest fear was that I got him one of those reading machines  Actually I made him a book of his Argentina trip using my iPhoto program that made him cry he loved it so much


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

intinst said:


> You don't live in Arkansas, do you? I need to keep my wife away from you.


I am in Arkansas!!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Stevene9, is it a "no questions asked" return policy? Or would I have to pay the return shipping for returning it just because I didn't like it?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> Well I caved today and ordered it so now I have to hope that it comes Wed the 25th early and it is a nice day so hubby is shooting and not home when it comes


Okay, maybe it's b/c it's late, and it's been a long week, and I called someone an


Spoiler



asshat


 today at work (


Spoiler



he totally had it coming. He knows why


), but does rho's quote here not just strike y'all as extremely funny? I mean, she hopes he's out *SHOOTING* a *GUN* when her new kindle gets to the house? omg. I laughed til I cried. Of all the things I've read on this board _to date_, this has got to be the funniest. I mean, I realize the alternative is that he's HOME with a gun, but....

Maybe you have to be there. Maybe I should have gone to bed at 6.

Lest you think I'm being mean, I am totally not in any way making fun of you rho. I mean, clearly your husband has an expensive hobby, and I get where you're coming from on him being a non-reader. My own dad is currently arguing the merits of (not) putting more shelves in my library since I paid out "good money for that electric thing", he doesn't see the need to keep books at all. And bless his heart, he has moved them all over the southeast for me. He also didn't see the need to pay for an "electric thing with books in it" since I had so many at the house. And I still don't think he's all on board with the idea that I can download new ones straight to the thing, thus eliminating the need to buy at least some new books.

It just struck me as really funny the way you said that.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

KindleKay said:


> I am in Arkansas!!!


Please say, not in Little Rock!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

intinst said:


> Please say, not in Little Rock!


Approximately 20 minutes NE of Little Rock, straight up 67/167......

I work in Jacksonville but live further NE of there as well...


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Shoo that was close. We are southwest of LR in Shannon Hills, so there is still hope for me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

DD said:


> Stevene9, is it a "no questions asked" return policy? Or would I have to pay the return shipping for returning it just because I didn't like it?


It is no questions asked. If you don't like it return it within 30 days and get a full refund and no restocking fee. No risk. Just make sure that you don't send it back broken (grins) Keep the packing materials.

Which is why I was surprised you canceled your order. I figured you would give it a test run and see how you like it. If you loved it, you would keep it and sell your K1 or give it to your niece. If you didn't you would send it back.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh, these boards are truly evil! ;-) I forgot about the return policy. Now I'm thinking again....


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

OK- I have a reverse situation from another on these boards!

MY husband shoots competitively as well.  He also is not a reader.

I only recently got a Kindle1 via eBay.

He is saying that since I spent $350 on a e-reading device, he can go this weekend and get a new gun for his newly acquired concealed weapon license.  (He usually shoots and builds muzzleloaders...that would not work for concealed weapon)

Course, since I am a bad wife and didn't get him a Valentine's Day gift, I am thinking of caving on that principle alone......


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When I buy something my husband says, "good, then I can buy a tool".  So it's the same thing KindleKay, only different.  

Ann


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

intinst said:


> Shoo that was close. We are southwest of LR in Shannon Hills, so there is still hope for me.


Another KBer somewhat near me!
I live in Shreveport La..


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

> So it's the same thing KindleKay, only different


Between your comment, ann, and trying to picture a muzzle loader as a concealed weapon, I truly think I may have ruptured something laughing.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Between your comment, ann, and trying to picture a muzzle loader as a concealed weapon, I truly think I may have ruptured something laughing.


Glad to be a source of laughter, Robin!! I chuckle everytime my hubby asks about a new gun, cause my response usually is "but you already have so many!" then I remember that the "new" gun he is coveting is strictly for concealed purposes to which his already large arsenal would be useless!! Imagine: him pulling a muzzleloader out of his pocket!!!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

I have got to get some sleep.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. . . . .
> 
> I have got to get some sleep.


 Why? 



Ann


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

DD said:


> Stevene9, is it a "no questions asked" return policy? Or would I have to pay the return shipping for returning it just because I didn't like it?


Good question. I don't know the answer, but I'm sure someone here does.

Steve


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> When I buy something my husband says, "good, then I can buy a tool". So it's the same thing KindleKay, only different.
> 
> Ann


My husband says we have too much "stuff". So he decreed that whenever something comes into the house, we have to get rid of something. The next time I bought something new he said, "OK, so what's going to go?" I waved at him and said, "Bye, Bye." We laugh about that all the time. He's since given up on that idea.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Good question. I don't know the answer, but I'm sure someone here does.
> 
> Steve


See ProfCrash's post. The answer is yes - no questions asked.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DD said:


> See ProfCrash's post. The answer is yes - no questions asked.


Any time I have returned something to Amazon, I have been able to print out a return label right from Amazon. They have always paid the shipping. It's probably the same for the Kindle.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Any time I have returned something to Amazon, I have been able to print out a return label right from Amazon. They have always paid the shipping. It's probably the same for the Kindle.


I've returned things too. When it is Amazon's fault or a defective product, they pay the shipping. But if it's for any other reason like "I just decided I didn't like it", they deduct the return shipping from the refund. Luckily, this won't be the case for the Kindle 2.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I have got to get some sleep.


Come on - it's Friday night! (and how pathetic is it that we are all sitting here posting on our computers!)

A virtual toast (wine in hand) to you all!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

ConnieK said:


> Come on - it's Friday night! (and how pathetic is it that we are all sitting here posting on our computers!)
> 
> A virtual toast (wine in hand) to you all!


Maybe even sadder I am very content to be here.


----------



## ConnieK (Jan 7, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

KindleKay said:


> Imagine: him pulling a muzzleloader out of his pocket!!!


I am SO glad Jim is staying out of this thread!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

DD said:


> I've returned things too. When it is Amazon's fault or a defective product, they pay the shipping. But if it's for any other reason like "I just decided I didn't like it", they deduct the return shipping from the refund. Luckily, this won't be the case for the Kindle 2.


That I don't know about. I know you get a full refund and don't have to pay a restocking fee if it is returned in the first 30 days. No idea about who pays for shipping.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Robin, LOL! The "gun" reminds me of Outlander. Aye laddie.... it's time to hide our dirks & guns & go out hunting, er target shooting ye kin? hehehe!! **Okay, sorry if anyone took offense to this, but I did think the same thing as Robin. **As for getting your hubby, or family member out the house when the Kindle arrives, I do understand that all too well, hoping that nobody is home to notice you getting that package. I am a (wrist) watch collector. Some people may not understand your getting more than 1 Kindle obsession, but who cares. I too am feeling the pull strongly & what I call "starking" the Amazon's Kindle 2 page until I order it. Anticipation.........


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

DD said:


> he decreed that whenever something comes into the house, we have to get rid of something


If I tried to decree that my wife would de-cree my head 

Steve


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Maybe even sadder I am very content to be here.


Me three. Do you remember a song - "They Call Me Mr. Pitiful". I think it was from the 50's or 60's. It's a cozy day on Kindleboards with me, my wife, our 2 dogs, and our 2 Kindles. I'm on book 9 of the Dresden Files and I'm quite content.

Steve


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Toby said:


> Robin, LOL! The "gun" reminds me of Outlander. Aye laddie.... it's time to hide our dirks & guns & go out hunting, er target shooting ye kin? hehehe!!


Holy COW!!! Was I posting in a Scottish accent last night? I must have been WAY more tired than I thought.

I moved back in with my parents like seven years ago when I moved back from Nashville to take a job here. Dad attempted to decree that if anything else came into the house (b/c I came with an apartment full of my own furniture) that something had to go. He felt substantially less smug when I moved out. 
Now when he comes to my house, he suggests that if something else comes in, something needs to go out. I assured him that's really not the reason I bought a house. Honest.
Besides, he collects cars. You want to talk about space issues?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Holy COW!!! Was I posting in a Scottish accent last night? I must have been WAY more tired than I thought.


Uh-huh, tired. Yup, that's a good explanation.   

L


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

The pull, oh the pull


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> The pull, oh the pull


sit down - close your eyes - relax - breathe deeply - breathe deeply - repeat as needed


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> If I tried to decree that my wife would de-cree my head
> 
> Steve


I don't know. I watch enough Clean Sweep and Clean house to think said rule is pretty smart. (Shudders at the amount of clutter people have)


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Uh-huh, tired. Yup, that's a good explanation.
> 
> L


Why Lass Leslie, I don't know what you could possibly be talking about 

shuffleshuffletosschampagnebottleundersofashuffleshuffle


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Robin, no, you didn't write in Scottish, I did. I was vera, vera tired.   It's hopeless now. I'm still emersed in Outlander. - A gun, a muzzle, a silencer, a threat from hubby not to buy a new Kindle......LOL!!
DD - so funny.  Waving bye, bye to your hubby when he said something has to go if you bring something in. Good comeback.
Steven - I hear ya. Take a deep breath, let it out slowly.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I asked my wife if she would rather I get a K2 or have a nervous breakdown (the pull, oh the pull). She said she would think about it and get back to me.  

Steve


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

ProfCrash said:


> That I don't know about. I know you get a full refund and don't have to pay a restocking fee if it is returned in the first 30 days. No idea about who pays for shipping.


Got this answer from CS in response to my inquiry about the Kindle 2 30-day return policy:



> Hello from Amazon.com,
> 
> Thanks for writing to us regarding the return policy for the Amazon Kindle 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Steve, your wife is a tough cookie. Sorry. Do you have a birthday, anniversary anytime soon? That might work.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a friend that just bought a K2, she likes the text to speech on long drives back and forth - but she won't get it until she goes NOB in April and I won't get to see it until May    She is severely tech challenged so at least she has me to help her.  Don't know anyone else down here getting an upgrade.  I'm looking forwad to actually seeing one, altho I am happy as is.


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay. I need help. I have a severe case of Kindletosis.   Last night I couldn't sleep because I was thinking about how much I wish I had mine already. I actually woke up thinking about it! AND woke up BEFORE my alarm rang, no less. Also, the night I ordered my Oberon cover I couldn't sleep because I was excited about that.    The days simply refuse to pass any faster! I need help. I need a K.A. (Kindleholic Anonymous) meeting. 

*Ahem* "My name is VMars, and I am a Kindleholic. I check the KBs a million times a day. I purchase accessories before I even have my Kindle. I made a wishlist of many books I want to read. I've started using cash instead of my debit card with the ulterior motive of using the change in a CoinStar machine to get Amazon gift cards. My life has begun to revolve around the Kindle!! AAarrrghhh!    

**Faints**

(I even posted on the wrong board! This was supposed to go under Let's Talk Kindle. SIGH)


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello VMars!  Usually admitting your problem is the first step; unfortunately you are surrounded by hundreds of enablers.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am going to move it and merge it with the other thread on Kindlosis.

L


----------



## VMars (Feb 8, 2009)

Okay. I need help.   I have a severe case of Kindletosis.  Last night I couldn't sleep because I was thinking about how much I wish I had mine already. I actually woke up thinking about it! AND woke up BEFORE my alarm rang, no less. Also, the night I ordered my Oberon cover I couldn't sleep because I was excited about that.    The days simply refuse to pass any faster! I need help. I need a K.A. (Kindleholic Anonymous) meeting. 

*Ahem* "My name is VMars, and I am a Kindleholic.   I check the KBs a million times a day. I purchase accessories before I even have my Kindle. I made a wishlist of SO many books I want to read. I've started using cash instead of my debit card with the ulterior motive of using the change in a CoinStar machine to get Amazon gift cards. My life has begun to revolve around the Kindle!! AAarrrghhh!     

**Faints**

(I'm so out of it I accidentally posted this on the wrong board earlier. Sorry.)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

We have all been there. I can't promise it will get better, but it will be easier when you have your Kindle in your hands.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

And at least you know you're among friends.


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

I am also one of those that suffers from Kindletosis.  At first, I debated with myself if I should purchase a Kindle 2.  I brainstormed, and had a storm in my brain, until I gave in.  I said, oh, well, what the heck?!?  I shall sell my Kindle 1, and purchase a Kindle 2.  Now I'm Kindle-less until February 25th.  I think I'm having a breakdown.  Somebody help me, please!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

We all feel your pain!!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

VMars said:


> I have a severe case of Kindletosis. Last night I couldn't sleep because I was thinking about how much I wish I had mine already.


Vmars, you are lucky. You may have Kindltosis, but you have a remedy, you are actually getting a new K2. So you actually have the short term Kindletosis (like a several day old cold). I am not getting the K2. I have the very long term Kindletosis, so very long term. There is no remedy, just pain. The pull, oh the pull.

Steve


----------



## trixiedog (Feb 13, 2009)

I too had to get the new K2.  I loved my old Kindle, but I like the different shades of gray and the fact that the on/off button is not on the back anymore.  Small things I know, but I am geeky, I guess I just love technology.  Had to have a MAC computer, iphone, ipod etc.  I also have pre-ordered the Oberon cover and can't wait for both of them to arrive!  I sold my old Kindle just to offset some of the cost of the new one....the ouch factor was just not as bad that way, I could justify it.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so excited!  Remember how I was telling everyone that I was one of the group putting the Kindle 2 in the shopping cart to check dates but just couldn't bring myself to order and that I wanted to give my K1 to my daughter?  Well..... my husband, bless his soul, just told me today that he had ordered the K2 for me!  Woohoo!  Our anniversary is tomorrow and he thought that it would be the perfect gift - boy was he ever right!  I can now join the group trying to decide between the M-edge executive jacket like I had before and the new platform one.  Happy, Happy day!

My daughter lucks out also because I have 3 leather M-Edge jackets and the M-Edge leisure jacket plus a cool Decalgirl skin.  Not to mention she'll be on my account so will have a ton of books waiting for her   - wait, maybe I'll give her one jacket and try to sell the rest, hum....


----------



## Stephanie924 (Feb 10, 2009)

What a thoughtful DH, VG!  Now you get to join those of us anxiously awaiting delivery of our K2.  At least there's been movement, my debit card was charged for my K2 today!


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

vg said:


> my husband, bless his soul, just told me today that he had ordered the K2 for me!


Have you been studying hypnosis by any chance?

Steve


----------



## Arkhan (Feb 17, 2009)

I actually had a dream last night that I went outside and there was box left out on the street. When I opened it up there was a black Kindle Classic in it. I wasn't sure if I should be mad that I didn't get the K2 or be glad that I already had a Kindle to play with.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> Have you been studying hypnosis by any chance?
> 
> Steve


giggle, nope, I didn't even drop any hints. Although I swear he can read my thoughts.....


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

What a sweetie VG - see you did the right thing - now he gets to pay for it


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Mikuto said:


> The 16 shades of grey tempted me a little...until I realized that nothing I've read has had illustrations that I cared about.


Well, I succumbed to the 16-shades of grey temptation.

This was helped by getting a late $154 credit from Amazon, which I decided would soften the pain.

I realized that while publishers have had to spend time getting someone to work on the images so that they'd be smoother despite only 4 shades of gray, they won't have to do that anymore, and the travel guides are coming in, as are the Photoshop books (which I already have two of) and so for me it's time.

I think I am keeping the K1 as backup (for battery-probs if any) with ability of K1 to search a large SD card's contents for anything and I think I will move my archive of periodical issues to it.

Undecided, but the K2 will be here on the 26th, they say, and I can decide within 30 days whether or not I should keep it! Until then they can 'share' between them! There may be sibling rivalry in this house.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Congratulations, Arts! So glad to have you in the club...

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I MUST not buy a new Kindle until my Magic Book dies. . .or I find someone worthy to pass it on to.  I mean, it's all nice and fancy with its Burlwood skin and CreekBed Maple cover. . . .and I totally cannot justify owning 2 of them. . .hubby has no interest. . .son might though when I mentioned he could have my old one if I got a new one he just sort of shrugged. . . .So. . . I have a touch of Kindletosis but am able to treat it adequately for now. . . .

But my Pastor was asking about it and he checked my K1 out a couple of times. . . .read up on Amazon and has ordered him self a K2.  So, woohoo. . .I'll at least get to check one out. . .I made him promise he'd show it to me when he got it. . . .

Ann


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> I MUST not buy a new Kindle until my Magic Book dies.


Your Magic Book will never die. It will always live on in the hearts and minds of those that loved her (him, it?).

Steve


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm having a kindletosis moment!  I'm envious of everyone who will be receiving their kindle in the next few days.  Mine was ordered as a Christmas present, & will be shipped to my mother-in-law.  She lives an hour away.  I will not be able to pick it up until the weekend.  Ahh well, I will have to live through everyone here.  Happy Kindleing!


----------

